# Melissa Mimms



## Lisa Geller (Mar 29, 2007)

Great meeting you.
It's really nice to see good gsd's doing ringsport.
C'ya in a couple

Video:

http://www.midwestringsport.com/00MelissaMimms.mpg


----------

